# HR24 Spotted today



## gen2rx7 (Jan 30, 2008)

deleted


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Please keep the info coming!


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

gen2rx7 said:


> Looks like our shop has gotten the opportunity to beta test the HR24 with the MRV capabilities. Here are a couple pics, as I find out more I will keep you guys posted.


 Ha ha HR23 with built in DECA :eek2::nono2: from what I read somewhere


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks alot like the HMC30 with the rounded corners but of course with a different chipset.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

gen2rx7 said:


> Looks like our shop has gotten the opportunity to beta test the HR24 with the MRV capabilities. Here are a couple pics, as I find out more I will keep you guys posted.


It`s exactly like the H24 I have except mine doesnt have the record indicator light on it.

I should also add after looking closer at the two pictures that were posted it looks like there are two different units in them. The picture on the left is of the HR24 (two remotes on top of the receiver). The picture on the right is an H24. If you look closely at the picture on the right it shows another unit thats to the right side edge of it (again with the two remotes on top) Now look close,,, theres the difference between the two, The unit with the two remotes on top of it is taller than the other unit. I suspect its because of the space needed for the hard drive and to allow for better cooling of the unit.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> It`s exactly like the H24 I have except mine doesnt have the record indicator light on it


Did you ever get yours working?


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you ever get yours working?


Mine doesn`t exist remember. DTV doesn`t know how to activate a receiver that doesn`t exist. I could probably do it but they would probably consider it a leased unit and my contract is complete and don`t want to enter into another one.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

thought the beta testing required an nda.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I thought that too, maybe that's why there is only one post.


----------



## MadManNBama (Jan 31, 2008)

I wonder how large the hard drive is?? I need a 1TB drive for all my 3DHD content!


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

No Tivo software I take it? Just another Hr2x with a different shell.......


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

How about a photo of the connections on the back?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Yes, definitely 2 different units pictured there.

And, yes, a couple of photos from behind, please.


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

I am quite anxious for this too.  I have a nice spot in my bedroom for this unit to replace an H20.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

jal said:


> No Tivo software I take it? Just another Hr2x with a different shell.......


Maybe, but the hardware may allow either version of the software to run.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

mcbeevee said:


> How about a photo of the connections on the back?


I dont know how to find or add the picture I took ?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> I dont know how to find or add the picture I took ?


Go to post reply.

Scroll down a little.

Click on Manage Attachments.

Find on your computer...Probably in my pictures file under my docs.

Click on the picture you want, it uploads and you are done.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Keep trying, the more the better.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I can see them. Is that an RS232 port? Did they add a 3.5mm IR port too?

I'm suprised they got rid of S-video and optical audio.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> I give up, I`m totally not computer savvy


If I am correct, there is only a Coaxial Digital Out jack (yellow), no Optical Digital Out jack...


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

erosroadie said:


> If I am correct, there is only a Coaxial Digital Out jack (yellow), no Optical Digital Out jack...





Beerstalker said:


> I can see them. Is that an RS232 port? Did they add a 3.5mm IR port too?
> 
> I'm suprised they got rid of S-video and optical audio.


Yes,,,Only Coax Digital out & No Optical

Yes,,,It`s a RS232 port, one unit has it and another doesn`t

Yes,,,They got rid of the S-Video connection

:eek2:  :nono2:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks like SWM only.

EDIT: Wait, are those pics of an H24?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> Yes,,,Only Coax Digital out & No Optical
> 
> Yes,,,It`s a RS232 port, one unit has it and another doesn`t
> 
> ...


What do you mean one unit has RS232, and one doesn't. I thought you only had one H24?



hilmar2k said:


> Looks like SWM only.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, are those pics of an H24?


Yes, I'm pretty sure Stilen621's pictures are of the H24. I also believe the picture on the right in the first post is the H24 (picture on the left is HR24).


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> What do you mean one unit has RS232, and one doesn't. I thought you only had one H24?
> 
> Yes, I'm pretty sure Stilen621's pictures are of the H24. I also believe the picture on the right in the first post is the H24 (picture on the left is HR24).


Yes I have two. People always underestimate me. And I didn`t post the first pictures on the thread. I just noticed the difference in the photos after looking at them for awhile. What set me off was,,I keep thinking that unless they put a HDD from a laptop in them there was no way it would have fit and stayed cool at the same time. The unit next to it looks almost identical except you can se it is just a tad bit taller (probably for the hard drive)


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

From the looks of it DECA is not hardwired into the unit.


----------



## coolyman (Oct 4, 2007)

Movieman said:


> From the looks of it DECA is not hardwired into the unit.


What is "DECA"?


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

erosroadie said:


> If I am correct, there is only a Coaxial Digital Out jack (yellow), no Optical Digital Out jack...


I hope this is not true on the production units. Lots of people will miss that optical audio, I know I sure would.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

coolyman said:


> What is "DECA"?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe I should wait to upgrade the hard drive in my HR20? Use it for the HR24?
Wait, is the HR24 just ANOTHER redone HR21, or will this actually have a different/faster chipset in it, more tuners?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

kevinturcotte said:


> Wait, is the HR24 just ANOTHER redone HR21, or will this actually have a different/faster chipset in it, more tuners?


I think most are guessing that the HR24 is an HR22 with DECA.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

kevinturcotte said:


> Maybe I should wait to upgrade the hard drive in my HR20? Use it for the HR24?
> Wait, is the HR24 just ANOTHER redone HR21, or will this actually have a different/faster chipset in it, more tuners?


I don't know, maybe someone can look at the pic in post #20 and see if the chips/board is different.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2337441#post2337441


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> Yes I have two. People always underestimate me.


So you've got two H24s, one with RS232 and one without? That seems really strange.

Of course I find it really strange that they would have included RS232 and not a 3.5mm IR input.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

Beerstalker said:


> I don't know, maybe someone can look at the pic in post #20 and see if the chips/board is different.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2337441#post2337441


It`s hard to see the chipset because of the heatsink, I don`t want to harm the unit trying to get the heatsink off it


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> I hope this is not true on the production units. Lots of people will miss that optical audio, I know I sure would.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2947&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Any clue as to who the manufacturer is. It would be a 3 digit code from -100 to -700 after the model #. Or a name stamped on the MB.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

hilmar2k said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2947&seq=1&format=2





Herdfan said:


> Any clue as to who the manufacturer is. It would be a 3 digit code from -100 to -700 after the model #. Or a name stamped on the MB.


So the units will be $11.00 cheaper because they didnt put an optical output on them and consumers would have to buy one ?

And my unit is a mfg 200


----------



## thorkuhn (Sep 20, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> Any clue as to who the manufacturer is. It would be a 3 digit code from -100 to -700 after the model #. Or a name stamped on the MB.


The ones at our shop are -100s


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> So the units will be $11.00 cheaper because they didnt put an optical output on them and consumers would have to buy one ?
> 
> And my unit is a mfg 200


Just pointing out that there is an option. I would venture to guess that most people that care have a coax solution. I can't think of a single A/V receiver that doesn't have a coax digital in.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

This is kind of related to the thread. I am relatively new to Directv but "everytime" you add a receiver don't you enter into a 2yr contract?

I hate contracts. It seems like alot of people like contracts?

Its too bad you can't switch receivers without entering a new contract.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Maleman said:


> This is kind of related to the thread. I am relatively new to Directv but "everytime" you add a receiver don't you enter into a 2yr contract?
> 
> I hate contracts. It seems like alot of people like contracts?
> 
> Its too bad you can't switch receivers without entering a new contract.


There are ways around the contract. You can buy an HR21 Pro, for instance.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...iver-for-KaKu-Band-(HR21PRO)&sku=185463000337


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

stilen621 said:


> Lets see if this works. Man, you guys are giving me a headache :eek2:


that's big chip in a middle - is a heatsink removable ?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Maleman said:


> This is kind of related to the thread. I am relatively new to Directv but "everytime" you add a receiver don't you enter into a 2yr contract?
> 
> I hate contracts. *It seems like alot of people like contracts*?
> 
> Its too bad you can't switch receivers without entering a new contract.


It's not that people like the contracts, it just that it is a necessary, tolerated evil.


----------



## teriden (Jan 4, 2007)

[...coming out from under a rock...]

Why the interest in HR24, besides being new model. Is there speculation of being the target model for the TIVO implementation?

:grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes - see that DTV Tivo DVR thread


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree it looks just like the one we saw at the CES.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I WAS going to upgrade my HR20 with a new 1.5 TB drive later today, but I think I'll wait for the HR24, or at least some actual details on it (Faster, more tuners).


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

gen2rx7 said:


> Looks like our shop has gotten the opportunity to beta test the HR24 with the MRV capabilities. Here are a couple pics, as I find out more I will keep you guys posted.





thorkuhn said:


> The ones at our shop are -100s


We definitely would like to thank you guys for sharing this information here on DBSTalk, but please make sure you are free to do so... and aren't under any sort of NDA. We wouldn't want you disclosing anything that you're not supposed to.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Any clue as to who the manufacturer is.


The sticker on the H24 says Thomson (-100).


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

harsh said:


> The sticker on the H24 says Thomson (-100).


They have the external RF antennas don't they?


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Since Stuart closed the other thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2337788#post2337788, we were talking about the new units being SWM ONLY. I'm wondering, if the SWM LNB is still going to be the only supported way to do SWM residentially, and somebody wants one of these, but has more than 8 tuners, what happens?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that in the future there may be a way to convert an existing installation to SWM, and I think that the use of multiple SWM8s or an SWM16 may be approved for residential use.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that in the future there may be a way to convert an existing installation to SWM, and I think that the use of multiple SWM8s or an SWM16 may be approved for residential use.


I'm just picturing a tech coming to install this at my house, since this would equal 9 tuners lol


----------



## thorkuhn (Sep 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think that in the future there may be a way to convert an existing installation to SWM, and I think that the use of multiple SWM8s or an SWM16 may be approved for residential use.


We are approved to use multiple SWiM8s on residential. Any work order with HD and over 8 tuners will have a SWiM16 or 2 SWiM8s with the expander on our techs workorder.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

thorkuhn said:


> We are approved to use multiple SWiM8s on residential. Any work order with HD and over 8 tuners will have a SWiM16 or 2 SWiM8s with the expander on our techs workorder.


The SWM 16 are out then?!


----------



## thorkuhn (Sep 20, 2007)

kevinturcotte said:


> The SWM 16 are out then?!


Sorry, no. They will be soon or so we are told so work orders show them, but we have them changed to SWiM8s


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> I hope this is not true on the production units. Lots of people will miss that optical audio, I know I sure would.


*+1*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

ffemtreed said:


> I hope this is not true on the production units. Lots of people will miss that optical audio, I know I sure would.


Most people will use HDMI for their Audio and if they can't use that then they will have Coaxial Digital Audio Output which is technically just as good as Optical Digital Audio Output.

So what's the Problem?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

richierich said:


> Most people will use HDMI for their Audio and if they can't use that then they will have Coaxial Digital Audio Output which is technically just as good as Optical Digital Audio Output.
> 
> So what's the Problem?


The only problem really would be someone who just doesn't happen to have enough coaxial digital inputs on their receiver for all their devices that only have Coaxial digital outputs. Personally I was kinda annoyed that my hd-dvd player only had Optical output because I didn't have any cables handy. Coaxial cables on the other hand I had tons of em.

Off hand the only new feature i think the HR/H-24 might end up with is built in deca support. Other than that it looks like a new case and probably a further cost optimized design. This might mean new versions of the broadcom chip but not necessarily faster. Smaller mfg process (cheaper and lower power which also means cheaper power supply components etc) or updated design to use ddr2 or instead of ddr etc. I don't expect we will see anything different until we get a new series number like the HMC-30.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

richierich said:


> Most people will use HDMI for their Audio and if they can't use that then they will have Coaxial Digital Audio Output which is technically just as good as Optical Digital Audio Output.
> 
> So what's the Problem?


Just that many (most) A/V receivers have optical audio not digital coax.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> Just that many (most) A/V receivers have optical audio not digital coax.


Which ones? I have never seen one without. My HK, Onkyo, and Pioneer all have coax digital input(s).


----------



## Colby (Dec 8, 2008)

I think most AVR's have more optical outputs than coaxial outputs. I know in my case, an Onkyo TXSR605, I have 1 coaxial output, 1 coaxial input, and 2 optical outputs.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, the newer ones have HDMI!!!


----------



## Colby (Dec 8, 2008)

richierich said:


> Also, the newer ones have HDMI!!!


Not to split hairs, but not everyone who uses an AVR has an HDMI equipment AVR. Heck, the first gen AVRs that has HDMI doesn't do HDMI v1.3 which includes the audio channel over HDMI.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Colby said:


> Not to split hairs, but not everyone who uses an AVR has an HDMI equipment AVR. Heck, the first gen AVRs that has HDMI doesn't do HDMI v1.3 which includes the audio channel over HDMI.


I guess you didn't read my whole post. I said that the NEWER AVRs all have HDMI!!! Of course there are alot of older ones such as my Denon AVR5803 which does not have HDMI but with 170 Watts I am good to go and I am not upgrading just to get HDMI when mine sounds great!!!

And yes the First Line of AVRs with HDMI don't have HDMI v1.3 so they will have to go with Coaxial Digital Audio Output.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Of course, there's never enough inputs!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I even have an HDMI Switch where I have 4 inputs and 1 output going into my 55" LCD. My Harmony 1000 switches the HDMI Input when it switches the various Inputs such as DVRs, BluRay DVD, Music Server, etc.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

evan_s said:


> The only problem really would be someone who just doesn't happen to have enough coaxial digital inputs on their receiver for all their devices that only have Coaxial digital outputs.





texasbrit said:


> Just that many (most) A/V receivers have optical audio not digital coax.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...F_830_Optical_to_Coaxial_Audio_Converter.html


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

richierich said:


> I even have an HDMI Switch where I have 4 inputs and 1 output going into my 55" LCD. *My Harmony 1000 *switches the HDMI Input when it switches the various Inputs such as DVRs, BluRay DVD, Music Server, etc.


All your cool stuff and still using a Harmony.:lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What's wrong with a Harmony 1000 or a Harmony One?

I have both and they are much easier to program than my last Universal Remote which requires you to pay $250 to have it programmed so I never got it working right.

Harmony is easy and gets the job done!!!

What am I missing???  I must be missing something as everyone I know loves the Harmony Remotes except a few people who need alot of macros.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

teriden said:


> [...coming out from under a rock...]
> 
> Why the interest in HR24, besides being new model. Is there speculation of being the target model for the TIVO implementation?
> 
> :grin:


I thought I read from Doug whatever the new TiVo will not be based on the newest DirecTV's own platform, maybe one before like HR23?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...F_830_Optical_to_Coaxial_Audio_Converter.html


See post #36 (and save $17).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10423&cs_id=1042302&p_id=2947&seq=1&format=2


Can't beat Monoprice for their Prices!!!


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> What's wrong with a Harmony 1000 or a Harmony One?
> 
> I have both and they are much easier to program than my last Universal Remote which requires you to pay $250 to have it programmed so I never got it working right.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I don't understand what's wrong with Harmony either. I guess having full control of all your equipment in one device that is simple to both setup and use is uncool. :nono2:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> I'm with you. I don't understand what's wrong with Harmony either. I guess having full control of all your equipment in one device that is simple to both setup and use is uncool. :nono2:


It works Great for me and better than that it works Great and is Simple for my Wife!!! That's the Test!!!

She used to ***** and Complain about all of my Remotes (I had 7 Remotes) and now she no longer complains so I am very happy and so is she.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

richierich said:


> It works Great for me and better than that it works Great and is Simple for my Wife!!! That's the Test!!!
> 
> She used to ***** and Complain about all of my Remotes (I had 7 Remotes) and now she no longer complains so I am very happy and so is she.


Even my kids (8 & 4) can use it. You just can't beat Harmony, in my opinion.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hilmar2k said:


> Even my kids (8 & 4) can use it. You just can't beat Harmony, in my opinion.


I agree and I can't believe he said that unless he thought I might have opted for a Crestron.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Does anyone have 395? Sorry Wrong thread, the rest of the question doesn't matter.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

Hijack!

Harmony 880 had an infamous code update that removed the media feature - This let us press a button and get pictures of the channels for TV, or better yet those of us with changers could stick all the movie titles in the remote and find the movie without having to use the clunky interface of the changers.

It took almost a year for them to patch the bug and did not even warn you that it would break it or let you flash back to a previous firmware, and they knew it and admited it but said it had to go through QA. A year to fix a simple bug.

This is why you will run into people who trash Logitech. I have two 880s, I love em, but i understand why people get mad at them or Logitech.

Now, back to the topic.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Movieman said:


> From the looks of it DECA is not hardwired into the unit.


There has been some speculation that the H24 and HR24 will be based on Broadcom's BCM7410 (client) and BCM7420 (server) CPU/decoder chips respectively. If that's the case, then the MoCA (DECA) support is built-in to the main processor.

Check out the specs for the 7410, e.g.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Indeed, this is not a remote control thread. 

Please :backtotop

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> Yes,,,Only Coax Digital out & No Optical
> 
> :eek2:  :nono2:


+1, unbelievable, how do they not have a Coax Digital and Optical.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Even my kids (8 & 4) can use it. You just can't beat Harmony, in my opinion.


+1, When I first introduced my first Harmony remote to the family they all backed away (it was Dad's only). But they realized how easy and convenient it is, now the D* remote is missing and no one cares.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Be cautious with these early sightings. They sure sound like pre-production models that might be quite different from the final production units.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

richierich said:


> I agree and I can't believe he said that unless he thought I might have opted for a Crestron.


I was actually thinking URC, RTI or a Pronto. 

Not Crestron as I DVR too much to use a TP.

Get a well programmed MX-880 in your hand and you might not go back to Harmony. Get one and I'll even program it for you. Free!


----------



## dlvh (Dec 15, 2006)

vgsantiago said:


> +1, When I first introduced my first Harmony remote to the family they all backed away (it was Dad's only). But they realized how easy and convenient it is, now the D* remote is missing and no one cares.


Can you tell me which particular Harmony remote you have? I have D* and other equipment, and would love to get them all on 1 universal remote.

Back to the topic here...Looking forward to seeing the HR24 coming out as well.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Closed at OP's request.


----------

